# Eternal Lands help please



## Will240 (Dec 22, 2006)

It came up with a blue screen saying infinite loop started. It does that every time I try to log in or make a new account. It says the problem is with the file “ati2drag”

Processor Speed 1.40GHz

RAM 512MB

Graphics Card ATI RADEON ZPRESS 200M Series

Hard drive space 40GB

I only just downloaded it not sure what version.

Operating System and version Windows XP SP2

Internet Speed 208.8 kilobits per second
Storage 25.5 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 40.2 seconds
Date & time Thursday, December 21, 3:46AM*
Test type IDT4 Free
Connection type ADSL
Region Australia
Data size 1024KB
IP address **.**.**.**

I had Norton Protection Center and Norton Internet Security running

I had just clicked the log on button.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this the graphics driver you installed?
*Catalyst 6.12 for Radeon Xpress 200M*

Boot into safe mode and go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs and uninstall the Radeon drivers and Catalyst Control Center. Reboot into VGA mode. Disable antivirus. Reinstall the drivers and reboot again.


----------

